# fry



## thanemesis (Jul 21, 2012)

my green terrors just had babies .. still waiting on the other eggs to hatch , i bought a 10g tank yesterday and ordered a foam filter .. i was looking into hikari first bites as fry food .. does anyone have any good ideas for fry food .. that and is the 10g ok to keep them in untill they get like 1/2 inch then put them into a 20g high tank ..


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

The ten gallon should do fine for them for a month or two, lots of air through the foam filter.

The Hikari and some frozen BBS will get them started nice, live BBS even better, dont forget to siphon the bottom each day,

enjoy !


----------



## thanemesis (Jul 21, 2012)

whats bbs .. and how do i siphon the bottom when the fry are size of thumb tack .. do i just use hose and not the bigger head for gravel .. im new to raising fry .. im using a air pump and a wood stone till i get the foam filter .. also i wont have the hikari first bites or foam filter till friday .. i took tropical food flakes and crushed them up untill they were almost like dust to feed them till my first bites get here ..


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

BBS = Baby Brine Shrimp, aka Artemia, available frozen at your pet shop or you can hatch it yourself, google Brine Shrimp Dealers and you'll get a ton of info.

For siphoning in a fry tank I use airline tubing, slow but you are not apt to get any fry and it will get the uneaten food off the bottom.

The crushed flake food is a good start, the Hikari is better though, I have used it, you can also google 'Fish Fry Starter Foods' and you'll get several others, available on line.

Good luck, dont forget the water changes in the ten gallon.


----------



## thanemesis (Jul 21, 2012)

can i use standard frozen brine shrimp .. it come in a flat bag .. i think i got about 200 babies ish in a 10g tank at the moment . the rest of the babies are with the mom and dad in my 75g tank .. im not sure why she chases the male off at times , maybe because he is smaller perhaps .. thank you jake for your help


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

The baby brine shrimp is of a size for the babies to eat, the regular adult is too big for them and would foul the water,

glad to help, I have had a LOT over the years and still get help on these forums, always much more to learn.

Jake


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

IME, Hikari and BBS grow the fish about the same rate. I personally like the Hikari better because it's much easier than the BBS.


----------



## thanemesis (Jul 21, 2012)

i found using a pinch of crushed flake takes me a half hour ta 45 min to clean . worth its weight in time . does anyone know what size tank i will need to raise these to 1.5 inches .. i was going to use my 55g but i dont have much more room in my apt and wanted to get others opinions


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

You can always move your bed to lean against the wall and sleep on the floor, or get a smaller bed. A 29 gallon would work well for them. The whole spawn.


----------



## thanemesis (Jul 21, 2012)

lmao , sleep like a vampire .. anyways i will go get a 29g .. would my hikari floating cichlid gold mini and brine shrimp be fine as a food source .. that and i have a emperor 400 twin bio wheel filter .. would that be ok to use


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

to grow them up or as a first food? for the first food i would either go with the first bites or bbs. then to grow them up i would crush up some cichlid gold.


----------



## thanemesis (Jul 21, 2012)

floating or sinking cichlid gold for when they get bigger .. like at almost 1 inch and smaller .. and still no hikari first bites or my foam filter ... i hope it is here on monday ..


----------



## thanemesis (Jul 21, 2012)

just got my first bites and its like powder.. anyone know how long it takes for these to be looking like fish and not tadpoles .. they so small .. ill try to get a pic


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

You'll see a lot of differrence in two weeks, they got a LOT going on in their little bodies, almost a total transformation, its a fascinating process to watch. A magnifying glasss is good, I put a drop of water under my scope and check them almost daily. It works well if you have a lighted scope. Fascinating to watch them grow.


----------



## thanemesis (Jul 21, 2012)

i been taking pics of the whole process like the paparazzi and writing d.o.b and other needed info for reference .. i took about 25 to 30 fry out of my fry tank and put them back with parents and to my luck .. she put them in her mouth and added them to the rest .. was awesome to see .. im guessing there is over 300 fry .. just cant wait to get the foam filter on thursday .. im doing 2 35 percent water changes and siphoning the bottom 3 times a day .. i feed them 3 times a day with a pinch of hikari first bites .. as for the parents and her fry .. i see her moving them around alot and making little pools for them to swim and eat .. the ones with the parents are a very little bigger then the ones i have in my fry tank .. thats why i chose to add 25 to 30 back in with parents .. parents are in a 75g tank by themselves .. ill have my sump hooked back up when fry get alot bigger and i turned my 1300 gph powerheads off .. i am scared they will get sucked up and die .. Am i doing the right things ? .. any ideas or thoughts would be awesome ..


----------



## thanemesis (Jul 21, 2012)

by the way .. how do i post pics to this .. *** tried and just get links .. not pics .. plz help


----------



## FishFanatic245 (Oct 17, 2012)

i use http://www.imgur.com, it is the only one that works for me. first make an account, then upload the photo from the computer, after it has uploaded it should have a mini version in a bar on the same page. after this click on the picture, a box should appear on the same page, look for the bar in the box that is labelled BBcode, there should be code inside of it that looks like this code[img], copy the whole thing and paste in a comment that you want the picture in, preview the post before submiting. this should work, it did not work on my desktop but does on my laptop, so if you have 2 computers and it doesn't work on one then try the other one.
good luck,


----------



## thanemesis (Jul 21, 2012)

[IMG]http://i1342.photobucket.com/albums/o775/thanemesis/IMG_1971_zps1b4f9f2e.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## thanemesis (Jul 21, 2012)

[IMG]http://i1342.photobucket.com/albums/o775/thanemesis/IMG_1983_zps587cc9d7.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## thanemesis (Jul 21, 2012)

[IMG]http://i1342.photobucket.com/albums/o775/thanemesis/IMG_1976_zps383d5007.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## thanemesis (Jul 21, 2012)

[IMG]http://i1342.photobucket.com/a...775/thanemesis/IMG_1988_zpseb0f80d5.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

You are doing very well, just stay your course, and be thinking of where you are going to be homing that many young fish.


----------



## thanemesis (Jul 21, 2012)

my local pet shops are taking most of them .. the others are going on ebay , friends and maybe cregs list


----------



## thanemesis (Jul 21, 2012)

i just put all the fry from the fry tank back with parents because i seen the fry bigger with parents then my fry tank ... when should they be removed to be put in a different tank or to be sold


----------

